# My dog ate the ... Police report?



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I had the police department report about Tucker's dog park incident on the table next to my usual living room seat. Somehow Tess, my paper eater, got hold of it, then Tucker. :doh:

It's half gone.  so I guess I get to return to the PD and buy another one!

I wonder if they knew what was on the paper....hmmmm....


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

well I guess we know what he thought of that....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hahaha good puppies, destroy the evidence!


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

As a teacher I've heard of jokes about "my dog ate my homework," and I wouldn't have bought that in the past. Now, I know it's possible!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes it really is. Tucker has eaten my daughter's homework several times! And it's a difficult thing for kid to say to a teacher with a straight face. :bowl:

I only wish I'd already scanned the report before they got to it! :doh:


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

shallwemichele said:


> As a teacher I've heard of jokes about "my dog ate my homework," and I wouldn't have bought that in the past. Now, I know it's possible!


LOL - my daughter has already redone her homework couple times because our puppy Rose got a hold of it. As I told her - Practice makes perfect - so you should thank Rose for helping you!

Good for Tucker!!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Good for Tucker! A dog with good character :appl:


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

That's a hoot about the police report. You should be able to get another copy from the police department but I don't think they need to know exactly why you need another one.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

We have a paper eatter too!! They are always so proud of themselves....I think even more so when they get something they are not supposed to have.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I chuckled when I saw the headline, guessing this would include Tucker. What a character!

Our Sunny loves to steal paper towels or tissues and consume them, or at least shred them. Today she tore into a catalog I left on the sofa, not realizing that would be a temptation, too. Years ago one of my dogs would steal "treasures" from the bathroom trash and make confetti. After I finally convinced her that this made me really unhappy, she began communicating with me in a new way when she was home alone and bored. She would take exactly one tissue from the trash and put it on the floor beside the trash can, as if to say, "See how good I was!" 

I hope you never need that police report again.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I actually had to write that letter to the teacher saying the dog ate my daughter's homework. I had to tape all the pieces together.


----------

